# Programm für IP's ?



## manumerten (7. Juni 2005)

Hallo Leute
Ich habe eine folgedne Frage und hoffe, dass das hier reinpasst, da es kein Software-Forum gibt

Also, ich würde gerne wissen, ob es ein Prorgamm gibt, mit dem man IP's von anderen Rechnern rausfinden kann. Hatte mal eins bei Winload.de gesehen, das die IP's bis zu 50 km verfolgen kann. Finde es aber nich mehr. Hta jeamdn von euch so eins in etwa!

Wäre ir sehr hilfreich ... NEIN, ich brauche das nicht zum hacken

mfg manu


----------



## Fabian (7. Juni 2005)

Du meinst wahrscheinlich nen visuellen Tracerouter?

Schau mal nach "Neo Trace" oder "Visual Trace Route".


----------



## manumerten (8. Juni 2005)

Ne, eigentlich nicht!
Ich würde gerne wissen, von welcher Straße oder welchem Ort die IP ist...
Weil in en GB von nem Kumpel schreiben so Asis rein! Der will das nämlich mal wissen, wer das ist! 
Kennt jdm so en Proggi?

mfg manumerten


----------



## tittli (8. Juni 2005)

Hallo
Ich würde mal die Suche verwenden...hatte vor einigen Monaten etwa die gleiche Frage gestellt.
Als Antwort kam sowas ähnliches raus: Mit der IP kannst du nur herausfinden im welchen Land der betroffene lebt, mehr aber nicht. Höchstens der Provider könnte noch mehr herausfinden, darf aber mit den Daten nicht rausrücken (korrigiert mich bitte wenn ich  erzähle).
gruss


----------



## MCIglo (9. Juni 2005)

Spescha hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo
> Ich würde mal die Suche verwenden...hatte vor einigen Monaten etwa die gleiche Frage gestellt.
> Als Antwort kam sowas ähnliches raus: Mit der IP kannst du nur herausfinden im welchen Land der betroffene lebt, mehr aber nicht. Höchstens der Provider könnte noch mehr herausfinden, darf aber mit den Daten nicht rausrücken (korrigiert mich bitte wenn ich  erzähle).
> gruss



Stimmt in etwa.
Du kannst lediglich herausfinden, welchen Provider der User nutzt. Ggf. bekommst du auf diese Weise auch noch in etwa die Region raus (Kabel BW, ISH, HanseNet und andere lokale Anbeiter)

Auch die Suchfunktion, die einige DFWs bieten ist mehr als nur nutzlos. SIeht toll aus, und der Laie glaubt, es geht, ist aber unmöglich!


Ausnahme: es ist eine statissche IP, die z.B. zu einer Standleitung gehört. Mit etwas Glück wäre es dann möglich, über die RIPE-Datenbank die Adresse abzufragen.


----------

